# Habistat mat stat probe help



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

Where am i supposed to put the probe ?
Is it supposed to be touching the heat mat? or in the viv where my leo will be laying for heat?
The viv is wood about 2cm thick and the mat is under the viv, the sub is kitchen roll atm (changing it to vinyl flooring when i can)

Thanks,
Chino


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

I have my mat inside the viv, I have the probe onthe mat under the warm hide.on top of the substrate


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/699119-how-setup-basic-leopard-gecko.html

Check this guide for the best way to set up the heat mat and probes


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------

